# Focus exercises outside



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Does anyone have any good links or videos or advice for focus exercises outdoors or with extreme distractions? Gracie is a complete angel indoors and will listen really well. Outside, I can barely even get her to look at me when I call her name. I think I really need to get part down before she will listen to much else. It seems like when I DO have her attention, she does listen a little better. But again, she won't even acknowledge that I'm calling her name most of the time. She is always more interested in whatever she's sniffing (usually just the grass).


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Have her on a long line when you call her name and she doesnt not start running for you at that sec start reeling her in praising her as she is coming to you. Once she is there praise like crazy make it a party give a treat if you want to then send her out again wait a few minutes and call her again. 

I like to call my dogs to me repeatedly through out the time we are outside not just when I want to be done and go in. I want my dogs to enjoy coming to me for a bit of love and then carry on with whatever they are doing. 

As far as the focus. I would have her on a leach when you work on this. I would start out just outside your door if she is good in the house. I would work on her paying attention to you there and once she seems to have it down then move into the yard and so on out on the sidewalk. I take my girl all over the place. We go to parking lots play grounds, ball fields, old dirt roads at first I had her on a leash then along line now she runs free and is never far from my side. I have done this with all my dogs and it works wonderfully.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Gracie is trained to look at me (at my eyes) when I call her name. I don't necessary need or want her to come when I say "Gracie". If she ever somehow manages to cross the street, my first reaction will probably be to yell Gracie! Do I really want her running across the street to me? I'd rather tell her to wait or stay until I make sure it's clear first then tell her to "come".

My problem is just getting her to look at me and pay attention when I call her name. Once I have that, she is usually ok with commands (still working on it). So if I do set it up like you mentioned with her on a long lead waiting for a command, that is not the problem. It is just when we are outside casually and I'm letting her be a dog and sniff around. When I call her name at that moment, she will usually not pay attention to me. There are also times when she sees a neighbor or bird or whatever and becomes fixated on staring at them. Again, calling her name doesn't get her attention. I end up having to make a stupid noise or tap her on the back to snap out of it.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

How did you train her to look at you when you were working indoors?

Try that training method outdoors, but in the most boring version of "outdoors" you can find. For example, when there isn't much going on, and you're standing on concrete vs. grass. Also, go back to square one in terms of how you started teaching the exercise the very first time... b/c of the fact that you're working in a new environment that's more challenging. Basically, as the environment becomes harder, the exercise should initially be easier... it's a give and take until eventually it balances out and she can do the "hard version" of the exercise in a "difficult" environment.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Don't test your dog unless you are sure of her succeeding. 

So if you are at a petstore or a busy place and she's going spastic, I would just go with it and work on the training in a calmer spot. 

Get her used to paying attention in your driveway, then your front lawn, then the road in front... and always do it with high value rewards as she does it right. 

Add more distractions as she's successful.

And whenever you catch her paying attention to you, praise and throw a party for her. 

But overall, remember that she's a young golden and she's going to calm down in the next few months.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks. I have started the basic eye contact exercises again. I will go slow. I usually try not to give commands when I know she won't listen which results in not getting much done outside haha. She does better when we are on walks and I do heel for a couple minutes and some other commands then release her to do her own thing.


----------

